# Give This Picture A Caption #19



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

View attachment 9705


----------



## Michael. (Sep 18, 2014)

.

*That looks nothing like a TARDIS?

.*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is what you have been working on?  A  modern outhouse?


----------



## romfty (Sep 18, 2014)

I think  Mother would prefer a retirement home?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

An expert's guess:

View attachment 9720


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2014)

George......what have you done to my pressure cooker?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> George......what have you done to my pressure cooker?


Good one Pappy! Reminds me of the definition of an expert: Ex: A has been.  Spurt: A drip, under pressure.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2014)

Meanderer: As they say, Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

"I need my can opener"!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

I told your mom it only opened from the outside.

or

I told your dad it wasn't a time machine, still he won't come out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh, you'll hear me whether it's soundproof or not!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)

What do you mean,"I'll do it yesterday!"?


----------

